# Vaporshark RDNA : Atty Lock



## Yiannaki

Hi peeps.

So just a quick useful tip for the owners of the latest iteration of vaposharks.

As most of you know, the latest sharks have a feature called Atty lock.

I searched the net for an hour to try figure out how to activate this feature. Its pathetic how difficult it was to find this info.

To save you guys the time and effort. This is how its done:

-firstly make sure you are using a nickel build
- make sure you are in temp control mode 
- without the device being 'locked', press the wattage up and down ( + and -) buttons simultaneously.
- to unlock the atty resistance, just repeat the above step.

Here is a picture. Notice the lock icon next to the resistance reading which signifies that the Atty lock feature is activated.








This feature basically allows you to lock on the resistance of your coil on your device. That way, if you remove it to refill or whatever reason, it won't re-read the resistance of said atomiser. So when you put it back on, you will continue to have the same vape experience on the device as before.

I took my subtank mini off earlier to charge my shark and the room I left it in was cold. Once I put it back on, the resistance reading had changed and something about the vape didn't seem right. please note: This was with Atty lock off.

Now from my understanding, if the atty gets colder than 'room' temperature or warmer, the readings jump and the device won't regulate the temperature effectively.

Atty lock is therefore a great feature to have when you aren't changing out to a new coil or atty. It let's you lock in that initial resistance to avoid fluctuations on resistance and your vape experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## yuganp

Did you ever get info on what is room temperature? This could make a huge difference


----------



## zadiac

yuganp said:


> Did you ever get info on what is room temperature? This could make a huge difference



About 23-25 degrees celcius


----------

